# 2004 Pontiac Grand Prix Does Not Start, Does Not Turn Over, No Sound At All [Resolved



## pirarre

I Have A 2004 Pontiac Grand Prix (new Body Style). A Few Weeks Ago I Noticed That It Was Getting Kinda Hard To Start The Car. Sometimes I Would Start The Car And It'll Start Right Up And Other Times I Would Turn The Key And It Wouldn't Start. I'll Release The Key Then Turn The Key Again And It'll Start. However, Last Night I Went To The Car Getting Ready To Go To Work. I Turned The Key And Nothing. At One Point I Heard A Click That Sound Like It Was Coming From The Dash Area. But Now I Don't Even Hear That. The Dash Lights Up, The Headlights Work...i Got The Battery Tested And They Told Me The Battery Was Good. I Cleaned The Battery Terminals And Still Nothing. I Am Stupid When It Comes To Cars. I Did Notice That There Is A Wire With A Somewhat Pink Color Plug (female) Hanging Near The Fan / Starter Area. But I Don't Know If This Pink Colored Plug Goes To The Starter Or Some Other Component That Would Make My Car Not Start If It Became Disconnected. I Was Going To Replace The Starter Relay/fuse But I Don't Know If That Even Bad O If The Starter Itself. Can Someone Please Help Me.


Thanks


----------



## qldit

*Re: 2004 Pontiac Grand Prix Does Not Start, Does Not Turn Over, No Sound At All*

Good Afternoon pirarre, normally that kind of problem relates to the starter motor solenoid, this receives power from the ignition switch in the start position.

The wiring is routed through the park / neutral gearshift switch which can become mis-rigged or fail.

Generally, jiggling the gear shift in P or N while holding the key in the start position will give an idea if this switch is the problem.

On your starter motor you will observe a fine connection as apart from the high current lead.
This is the starter solenoid wire, if you have a meter or test light, you can check if power is appearing on this fine lead in the start condition, if no indication of power is appearing the problem is usually the P/N switch or the ignition switch.
If power is apparent the starter solenoid may have a problem, this often involves a replacement starter motor.

Starter motors usually give a good ten years of service, the P/N switches more commonly have problems.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## pirarre

*Re: 2004 Pontiac Grand Prix Does Not Start, Does Not Turn Over, No Sound At All*

Than you for replying to my post. I was looking underneath the hood yesterday and I noticed a female plug with 3 holes...kinda pink/orange in color hanging near where the starter is located. Do you have an idea as to what this plug may go to. 

My father in law is going to come over today to look at it. Some people I spoke to said it shouldn't be any wires hanging near the starter area. I thought that the wire was the connection for that OBD II computer diagnostics...but people said again that shouldn;t any wires be hanging down near the starter area.


Thanks


----------



## qldit

*Re: 2004 Pontiac Grand Prix Does Not Start, Does Not Turn Over, No Sound At All*

Good Morning pirarre, sorry I am not familiar with that particular vehicle, but it is quite common for a dianostic socket to be present under the bonnet, usually they are capped and positioned away from the motor on a sidewall area.

And yes it seems odd that there are wires hanging down near the starter area if they are not being used.

That certainly needs further investigation but in view of your problem symptom I doubt it is involved.

Others may have better ideas.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## pirarre

*Re: 2004 Pontiac Grand Prix Does Not Start, Does Not Turn Over, No Sound At All*

Good Evening,

You was right. My Father In Law removed the starter and had it tested and the car place said that the starter was bad. 

thanks for all your help


----------



## qldit

*Re: 2004 Pontiac Grand Prix Does Not Start, Does Not Turn Over, No Sound At All*

Good Afternoon pirarre, well done, thanks for the report back.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## Midnight Tech

*Re: 2004 Pontiac Grand Prix Does Not Start, Does Not Turn Over, No Sound At All*

Since it appears all is well, I'm gonna close and mark as [Resolved].
PM me pirarre if you need your thread reopened.


----------

